# problemi con wireless chip prism.

## jack.o.matic

Prima di iniziare vi dico che ho cercato tra la documentazione e nel forum, ma non sono riuscito a fare funzionare nulla lo stesso.

Può darsi benissimo che mi sia perso qualcosa che è già stata detta, in quel caso chiedo venia già da ora  :Smile: 

la scheda in questione è una sparklan USB wl-682, chip prism (così mi hanno detto loro, senza specificare prism2 o altri).

uname -r dà "2.6.14-ck5" , sono compilati tutti i moduli e supporti per questo chip, tranne quelli per il pcmcia (non mi sembravano necessari).

Ho emerso net-wireless/prism54-firmware, mentre NON ho emerso  net-wireless/prism54 (diceva supporto più aggiornato nel kernel).

Ho provato anche (non so se c'entra nulla):

emerge orinoco

modprobe hermes

modprobe orinoco

modprobe orinoco_pci

Ecco, dopo tutta questa roba Gentoo ancora non si accorge della schedina:

```

# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 15a9:0002  <== E' questa

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05e3:1205 Genesys Logic, Inc. Afilias Optical Mouse H3003

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

#dmesg

[..]

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5 <== E' questa

# iwconfig       

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

```

non so più che inventarmi...

----------

## neryo

i moduli nel kernel gli hai messi built-in o come modulo? se gli hai messi come modulo sono caricati? posta un lsmod.

quando la inserisci in /var/log/messages cosa vedi?

dai questo comando su una shell e inserisci il tuo device usb:

```
# tail -f /var/log/messages
```

poi posta l'output relativo..

ciao   :Wink: 

----------

## jack.o.matic

```
 

#tail -f /var/log/messages

[..]

Jan  3 12:46:13 landau usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

#lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

ehci_hcd               30672  - 

8139too                23176  - 

yenta_socket           24468  - 

rsrc_nonstatic         10120  - 

eepro100               27256  - 

```

li ho messi come modulo, quindi il problema dovrebbe essere proprio che non carica i moduli, giusto?

comunque ho fatto:

```

#modprobe -l

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/net/orinoco_tmd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/net/orinoco_plx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/net/orinoco_pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/net/orinoco_nortel.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/net/orinoco.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/net/hermes.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/net/ath_pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/net/ath_rate_sample.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/net/ath_rate_onoe.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/net/wlan_scan_ap.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/net/wlan_scan_sta.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/net/wlan_xauth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/net/wlan_wep.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/net/wlan_tkip.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/net/wlan_ccmp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/net/wlan_acl.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/net/wlan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/net/ath_hal.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-cs4281.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/sound/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/sound/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-emul.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-instr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/sound/core/seq/instr/snd-ainstr-fm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/net/irda/irda.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_raw.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NOTRACK.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/net/bluetooth/sco.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/net/bluetooth/rfcomm/rfcomm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/net/bluetooth/l2cap.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/net/bluetooth/hidp/hidp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/net/bluetooth/bnep/bnep.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/lib/libcrc32c.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/lib/crc-ccitt.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/video/softcursor.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/video/macmodes.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/video/cfbimgblt.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/video/cfbfillrect.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/video/cfbcopyarea.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/video/aty/aty128fb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/scsi/sg.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/rsrc_nonstatic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82092.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/prism54/prism54.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_plx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/net/slhc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/net/eepro100.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/net/dummy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/input/misc/pcspkr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/raw1394.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/ohci1394.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/ieee1394.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/hwmon/hwmon.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/firmware/dcdbas.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/char/drm/r128.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/hci_vhci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/hci_usb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/hci_uart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bpa10x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bfusb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bcm203x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/drivers/acpi/hotkey.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/crypto/michael_mic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/crypto/crc32c.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck5/kernel/crypto/arc4.ko

```

e ho provato 

```

# modprobe prism54

#tail -f /var/log/messages

Jan  3 12:50:27 landau Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

```

ma lsusb non vede ancora nulla!

----------

## jack.o.matic

dai ragazzi, non è possibile che nessuno mi dia una mano!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## neryo

 *jack.o.matic wrote:*   

> dai ragazzi, non è possibile che nessuno mi dia una mano!!    

 

che usb hai?

vedo che hai caricato solo il modulo per usb2.. dai un:

```
# lspci -v | grep USB
```

controlla di avere incluso i supporti:

```
--- USB Host Controller Drivers

<*> EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

<*> OHCI HCD support

<*> UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support
```

e controlla nel kernel se hai eventuali opzioni per la tua scheda a memoria non ricordo.. ciao

----------

## Nuitari

io la butto li' eh, non ho ben capito che scheda hai, ma per la mia schedina wireless pcmcia ho usato ndiswrapper che permette di caricare i driver wireless di windows su linux.

ripeto, non ho capito se il problema sia quello o proprio un'altra cosa  :Smile: 

----------

## neryo

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> io la butto li' eh, non ho ben capito che scheda hai, ma per la mia schedina wireless pcmcia ho usato ndiswrapper che permette di caricare i driver wireless di windows su linux.
> 
> ripeto, non ho capito se il problema sia quello o proprio un'altra cosa 

 

 *Quote:*   

> la scheda in questione è una sparklan USB wl-682, chip prism 

 

direi... che prima di postare devi leggere almeno il primo post.. altrimenti che senso ha?!   :Confused: 

----------

## jack.o.matic

da un grep sul file di config del kernel vedo:

```

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

```

quindi ho l' EHCI come modulo e gli altri integrati. Lspci mi dà:

```

#lspci -v | grep usb

0000:00:14.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

```

io non credo che il problema sia nell'usb (mi funziona il mouse, il bluetooth, la pennina ecc) ma che manca un modulo/driver e non riconosce la scheda.

mi sono venute tre idee, ditemi qual'è la migliore:

1- carico a mano tutti i moduli che possono lontanamente riguardare il wireless e vedo che succede.

2- ricompilo il kernel e metto qualsiasi cosa riguardi prism come built-in

3- ricompilo il kernel, levo qualsiasi cosa riguardi prism e installo il pacchetto prism-driver (o come si chiama)

----------

## neryo

 *jack.o.matic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3- ricompilo il kernel, levo qualsiasi cosa riguardi prism e installo il pacchetto prism-driver (o come si chiama)

 

opterei per questa.. visto che magari sono anche piu' aggiornati!   :Wink: 

----------

## jack.o.matic

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> jack.o.matic wrote:
> 
> 3- ricompilo il kernel, levo qualsiasi cosa riguardi prism e installo il pacchetto prism-driver (o come si chiama)
> ...

 

si infatti era quello che volevo fare anche io. L'unica cosa è che quando ho tentato di installare quell pacchetto mi diceva che era il kernel a essere più aggiornato. boh aspetto che finisca "emerge vlc" e provo.

----------

## jack.o.matic

niente da fare: il pacchetto net-wireless/prism54 non mi si installa nemmeno se disabilito il supporto dal kernel, e l'errore è sempre lo stesso:

"nel kernel c'è una versione più nuova, usala!"

Ho provato allora ad abilitare *tutto* quello che riguarda prism54 nel kenel, ma ancora nulla, la scheda non si vede.

Non so più che fare, va a finire che questa scheda la batto nel muro!

Riassumendo, per chi arrivasse ora e volesse aiutare un disperato   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 La scheda ha un chip prism (prima generazione) e nel kernel c'è il supporto apposito + bisogna installare il firmware.

ho fatto entrambe le cose ma la scheda non si vede.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

c'è un modo per forzare l'installazione di net-wireless/prism54 ?

----------

## jack.o.matic

credo di aver capito cos'è che non va.

Ho installato ndiswrapper e i driver di windows. Ndiswrapper *vede* la scheda, ma la vede solo lui, cioè il sistema non si accorge di nulla e iwconfig mi dice che non esistono schede wireless.

```

# ndiswrapper -l

Installed driver

prisma02                driver present, hardware present

#iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 15a9:0002  [b]<== questa è la scheda[/b]

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05e3:1205 Genesys Logic, Inc. Afilias Optical Mouse H3003

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 

#dmesg

[..]

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6 

#lshw

 *-usb:0 UNCLAIMED  [b]<=== Perchè UNCLAIMED?[/b]

                   description: Generic USB device

                   product: WL-682 802.11g USB Adapter

                   vendor: SparkLAN, Inc.

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: usb@1:1

                   version: 10.50

                   capabilities: usb-2.00

                   configuration: maxpower=500mA speed=12.0MB/s

```

insomma il problema non sono i driver ma il sistema che non rileva per niente la scheda.

Ho paura (ma forse non c'entra nulla) che il problema sia che la scheda vuole l'usb 2.00 e io ho 1.10

[EDIT] Ultimi aggiornamenti: ho fatto un po' di ricerche in giro e ho scoperto che nessuno è riuscito a far funzionare questa scheda su linux.

----------

